# Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar - Update



## Placebo (22. Oktober 2011)

*Update:*
Entwarnung für alle PC-Spieler - die Einschänkungen beziehen sich anscheinend nur auf die Konsolenversion des Spiels. Danke dafür an boxleitnerb.


Spoiler






boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Entwarnung:
> 
> Hab dem Typ  grad mal getweeted. Dass man die Sprachen nicht umstellen kann, bezieht  sich auf Konsolen. Über Steam wird man also höchstwahrscheinlich  umstellen können.







*Originale News:*
Die Sprache in Skyrim wird von deutsch nicht auf englisch oder andere Sprachen umstellbar sein. Ob das anders herum (also von englisch auf deutsch) auch der Fall sein wird ist nicht bekannt, wäre aber naheliegend.
Es seinen also alle gewarnt, die sich ihr Spiel aus dem Ausland holen und es dann per Steam auf deutsch umstellen wollen - oder umgekehrt.

(Schätzung) Ein weiterer negativer Effekt könnte sein, dass anderssprachige Mods - wie schon in Oblivion - nicht zu 100% mit der deutschen Version kompatibel sind.

Des weiteren soll Skyrim fast fertig sein, morgen die Systemanforderungen bekannt gegeben werden und bis zum Release noch ein weiteres Gameplayvideo folgen.

Quelle

Edit:
Herausgabe Systemanforderungen um einen Tag (Montag, 24.10.) verschoben.
Quelle


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Bäh, das tu ich mir sicher nicht auf deutsch an


----------



## Rabi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Warum werden mir eigentlich alle Spiele gerade kaputt gemacht?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

mich störts nicht, spiele RPG's sowieso lieber auf deutsch wegen den ganzen items. da nehm ich auch die schlechte synchronisation in kauf


----------



## Placebo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Ich wollte es halt auf englisch stellen, damit ich sagen kann, dass ich für die (3 Tage spätere) Englisch-Schulaufgabe lerne


----------



## butter_milch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Damit fördert der Publisher doch geradezu den Kauf im Ausland, welcher ihm viel weniger Geld einbringt. Was für Deppen 

Ich werde es in GB kaufen und an alle die das nicht tun: Hoffentlich animiert ihr eure Kinder dazu, besser im Englisch-Unterricht aufzupassen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Oktober 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:
			
		

> Damit fördert der Publisher doch geradezu den Kauf im Ausland, welcher ihm viel weniger Geld einbringt. Was für Deppen
> 
> Ich werde es in GB kaufen und an alle die das nicht tun: Hoffentlich animiert ihr eure Kinder dazu, besser im Englisch-Unterricht aufzupassen.



Wird dir nix bringen, da Skyrim aufm PC einen Regionlock hat.


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Ist die Frage, was Regions sind. Wenn Europa eine Region ist, gibts kein Problem. *******, was mach ich jetzt? Ich will es auf Englisch zocken.


----------



## Corn696 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wird dir nix bringen, da Skyrim aufm PC einen Regionlock hat.



Wurde das jetzt schon bestätigt?

Bis jetzt ist es doch noch ein Gerücht.
Der Download-Anbieter bei dem die Person bestellen wollte bietet auch andere Spiele aus dem gleichem Grund nicht für andere Länder an.
Die Importversionen die man bei anderen Händlern erwirbt sind aber trotzdem in diesen Ländern spielbar.


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Ich hab bei sendit.com angefragt, und auch von denen wurde ein Regionlock bestätigt.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Der Regiolock ist doch kein Hindernis, ist ja sehr einfach den zu umgehen.


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Nämlich wie?


----------



## Adam West (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Der Regiolock ist doch kein Hindernis, ist ja sehr einfach den zu umgehen.


 
Wie? Ich habs nämlich auch bei amazon.co.uk vorbestellt...
Und denk dran, du sagtest "einfach"


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Kann mir egal sein da ich es eh auf Deutsch spielen werde und für alle anderen wirds schon ne Möglichkeit geben das auch auf Englisch zu spielen


----------



## Memphys (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*



Adam West schrieb:


> Wie? Ich habs nämlich auch bei amazon.co.uk vorbestellt...
> Und denk dran, du sagtest "einfach"


 
Hotspotshield ftw


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

95% aller Mods werden auf Englisch sein. Ich will kein Sprachmischmasch. Außerdem ist es aus UK billiger. Na mal sehen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*



Memphys schrieb:


> Hotspotshield ftw


 
Jap damit^^

Hotspot Shield

Steam beenden, das Programm installieren und Steam wieder starten. Schon kann man es ohne Probleme aktivieren^^


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Du kommst damit aber in die USA, nicht nach GB.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Steam UK Einkauf - so geht's...

Theoretisch müsste man auf diese Art auch Spiele aktivieren können. Sollte also auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## sfc (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Achjo, dieses ewige Synchrogeflame finde ich ermüdend. Gibt ja wirklich schlechte, das streitet keiner ab. Spiele gerade Hard Reset und das haben nicht mal deutsche Muttersprachler gemacht. Aber es finden sich auch immer wieder Perlen. Deus Ex 3 ist im Deutschen zum Beispiel besser, Mafia II genauso gut. Auch Crysis 2 und Dragon Age 2 haben mich erst vor einigen Monaten überzeugt. Und wenn ihr euch mal anschaut, wer alles in Arkham CIty zu hören ist, werdet ihr da sicher auch nichts zu meckern haben - höchstens aus Prinzip, da ja deutsche Synchro. Skyrim wird voraussichtlich auch ne gute deutsche Fassung bekommen. Bisher habe ich von Bernd Vollbrecht, Marion von Stengel, Wolfgang Jürgen und Joseline Gassen gelesen. Das sind alles hochkarätige Sprecher. Einfach mal nach googlen ... Und wenn man es trotzdem auf Englisch haben will, kann man es ja auch im Ausland bestellen. Ist ja auch oft günstiger: spieledeals.de - spieledeals.de - deine Preissuchmaschine für Import-Spiele aus UK


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Entwarnung:

Hab dem Typ grad mal getweeted. Dass man die Sprachen nicht umstellen kann, bezieht sich auf Konsolen. Über Steam wird man also höchstwahrscheinlich umstellen können.


----------



## butter_milch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skyrim: Sprache nicht auf englisch umstellbar*

Die Welt ist wieder heile 

Aufgezwungene Lokalisierungen sind auch eine Unverschämtheit. Call of Duty macht es so und ich kann es beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Es macht deutlich wie inkompetent die Leute hinter dem Entwickler sind


----------



## Placebo (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke, habe es in den News vermerkt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Oktober 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:
			
		

> Entwarnung:
> 
> Hab dem Typ grad mal getweeted. Dass man die Sprachen nicht umstellen kann, bezieht sich auf Konsolen. Über Steam wird man also höchstwahrscheinlich umstellen können.



Perfekt 
So funktionieren dann wenigstens die meisten Mods


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiel gern auf Deutsch, net weil ich kein Englisch kann, aber wenn die Typen in meiner Muttersprache reden wirkt das für mich Atmosphärischer, egal wie doof es vllt klingt^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Oktober 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel gern auf Deutsch, net weil ich kein Englisch kann, aber wenn die Typen in meiner Muttersprache reden wirkt das für mich Atmosphärischer, egal wie doof es vllt klingt^^



Kenne ich, gerade wenn die Deutschen Stimmen gut umgesetzt sind.
Z.B. Mass Effect 1: da waren die deutschen Sprecher fast alle ziemlich grauenhaft, aber Souvereign klang weitaus besser als im Englischen.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution, klang in deutsch mMn weitaus besser.

Aber Oblivion war in deutsch leider zieemlich grauenhaft. Aber die ganze Inzenierung der Mainquest war ja eh nich so prall am ende.


----------



## Jagiełło (23. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal danke für die News. Nur der region lock bleibt. Möglich wäre das: Eine "atlantische" Region (USA, UK, CA) und eine für den Kontinent mit den diversen lokalisierten Versionen. Es ist halt überflüssig, wo PEGI und USK inhaltlich gleich sind.


----------



## cl55amg (23. Oktober 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich spiel gern auf Deutsch, net weil ich kein Englisch kann, aber wenn die Typen in meiner Muttersprache reden wirkt das für mich Atmosphärischer, egal wie doof es vllt klingt^^


 Die deutsche Synchro ist so gut wie immer deutlich schlechter, auch bei Filmen und Serien.
Allerdings ist es schwierig, wenn man nicht sehr gut englisch kann und keinen Bezug zur Sprache hat. Dann wirkt es auf Deutsch natürlich atmosphärischer.
Wenn man von Kind auf keinen Bezug zur englischen Sprache hatte, ausser dem Schulenglisch, dann kann man das später nur sehr schwer nachholen...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Einige Spiele wie The Witcher 2 kommen mir im dtsch sehr gut vor, allerdings habe ich mir die andere gar nicht erst angehört.
Einige Spiele haben aber echt eine schlechte Synchro-


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele generell nur noch auf Englisch. Die letzte Ausnahme war Gothic 3, da das Spiel ja eh aus Deutschland kommt und die Sprecher da auch besser passen.


----------



## Adam West (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat denn irgendeiner mal Infos zu Regionlock!?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Oktober 2011)

Guck mal in den Sammelthread. Regionlock ist bestätigt, aber angeblich gilt das mit der nicht umzustellenden Sprache nur für Konsolen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (24. Oktober 2011)

Zusammenfassung :
Aaahhhh es ist nicht auf Englisch spielbar, was soll ich nur tun 


Mal im ernst, mir kommt es in letzter Zeit vor das der PC'ler immer mehr Einschränkungen hinnehmen muss, auch wenn das hier eine Falschmeldung war ist es doch merklich wie es mit der Kundenfreundlichkeit bergab geht.


----------



## Adam West (24. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Sammelthread. Regionlock ist bestätigt, aber angeblich gilt das mit der nicht umzustellenden Sprache nur für Konsolen.


 
Also kann ich meinen UK import vergessen, da ichs hier nicht aktivieren kann!? Ver****te Publisher


----------



## Rico2751988 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mir geht es viel mehr auf den Sack, dass ich mir mit Skyrim wieder diese Steam-******* antun muss, ich hasse das 

Ich finde es viel besser, auf Deutsch zu zocken, ich kann Englisch sehr gut aber für mich kommts auch echter rüber, wenn ich alle verstehen kann, ohne auch nur ein bisschen nachzudenken.

Wenn PC-Games sich immer mehr in diese Richtung entwickeln, gebe ich das Zocken ganz ehrlich dran. Was waren das für Zeiten damals, wos einen schönen Karton gab, ein Handbuch, wo man Jemanden mit totschlagen kann und Installationen ohne Internetzwang. Ich kaufe mir Spiele aber es sollte sich ganz ehrlich Jeder die Games laden und NICHTS mehr kaufen, dann merken die schon, wie TOLL doch diese "Kopierschutze" sind, ehrliche Käufer werden immer mehr in den Sack gekniffen ich habs echt satt.


----------



## Corn696 (24. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Also kann ich meinen UK import vergessen, da ichs hier nicht aktivieren kann!? Ver****te Publisher



Ich storniere meine Bestellung bei Amazon.co.uk  nicht. Vielleicht bekomme Ich die Version ja mit irgendeinem Proxy freigeschaltet und wenn nicht stelle Ich das Spiel in mein Regal und besorge mir eine lauffähige Version aus dem Internet. Gekauft habe Ich das Spiel dann ja schließlich


----------



## Adam West (24. Oktober 2011)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Ich storniere meine Bestellung bei Amazon.co.uk  nicht. Vielleicht bekomme Ich die Version ja mit irgendeinem Proxy freigeschaltet und wenn nicht stelle Ich das Spiel in mein Regal und besorge mir eine lauffähige Version aus dem Internet. Gekauft habe Ich das Spiel dann ja schließlich


 
hm naja, ich habs storniert, wenn ich was kaufe, will ich auch im vollen Umfang genau das nutzen können! besonders patches und co. kannste ja mit ner "im Internet besorgten" Version vergessen, grade bei Steam. Also ne, ich hoffe drauf, dass das Regional Lock entfernt wird oder so...


----------



## Corn696 (24. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> hm naja, ich habs storniert, wenn ich was kaufe, will ich auch im vollen Umfang genau das nutzen können! besonders patches und co. kannste ja mit ner "im Internet besorgten" Version vergessen, grade bei Steam. Also ne, ich hoffe drauf, dass das Regional Lock entfernt wird oder so...



Du hast schon recht.
Irgendwie habe Ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Region Lock am Ende doch nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Adam West (24. Oktober 2011)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht.
> Irgendwie habe Ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Region Lock am Ende doch nicht vorhanden ist.


 
Ich auch, meine Bestellung bei amazon.co.uk habe ich dennoch storniert...

MfG


----------



## Jagiełło (24. Oktober 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Mir geht es viel mehr auf den Sack, dass ich mir mit Skyrim wieder diese Steam-******* antun muss, ich hasse das
> 
> Ich finde es viel besser, auf Deutsch zu zocken, ich kann Englisch sehr gut aber für mich kommts auch echter rüber, wenn ich alle verstehen kann, ohne auch nur ein bisschen nachzudenken.
> 
> Wenn PC-Games sich immer mehr in diese Richtung entwickeln, gebe ich das Zocken ganz ehrlich dran. Was waren das für Zeiten damals, wos einen schönen Karton gab, ein Handbuch, wo man Jemanden mit totschlagen kann und Installationen ohne Internetzwang. Ich kaufe mir Spiele aber es sollte sich ganz ehrlich Jeder die Games laden und NICHTS mehr kaufen, dann merken die schon, wie TOLL doch diese "Kopierschutze" sind, ehrliche Käufer werden immer mehr in den Sack gekniffen ich habs echt satt.


 
Jo, vor lauter Apps/Registrierungen/Patches usw. kommt man kaum zum zocken. 

Sobald man irgendein Kulturgut fürs große Abkassieren entdeckt hat, wird darum ein Sekundärmarkt aufgebaut, der zwar eig. nix produktives generiert, aber zusätzlich Gewinn abwirft (Werbung, Distribution, Nutzungsrechte) und irgenwann selbst zum "Produkt" wird. Klassisches Beispiel bei den Games ist da die CoD-Serie, aber auch Valve mit Steam.

Wenn man das mal mit dem Musik-Markt vergleicht: Da hieß es auch, durch die Digitalisierung würden klassische Geschäftsmodelle komplett verschwinden. Was dabei rauskam war letztlich ein Zwischending.

Also ich denke, dass gibt sich wieder etwas, wenn mit der Zeit weniger Inverstitionen vorhanden sind und man sich eher am "bewährten" orientiert. Skyrim lass ich mir jedenfalls (erstmal) nicht vermiesen.


----------



## vore (25. Oktober 2011)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe Ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Region Lock am Ende doch nicht vorhanden ist.


Ich hab sie bisher auch nicht storniert. Ein paar Tage bleiben ja noch in denen konkrete Infos darüber kommen könnten.


----------

